# Help, Gypsy not eating...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I went out yesterday morning and she didnt join the others for breakfast, she was outside in the run and wasnt coming in, so I picked her up (she ran off and was hard to catch) and popped her on the shelf inside with a bowl of food, incase they had had a falling out and she was worried about sitting wth them. Check on her 45mins later to see if she had eaten and she was still on the shelf but not touched her food.
Popped her in a carrier covered over with towels and put a bottle of hot water in there for her to lay against to warm her up and gave her just under 2 of metacam. Left her there with some barley rings while I had to nip out and I got her some pineapple juice and some recovery food. 
Got home and gave her some of the recovery, some of the pineapple juice and some protexin, she faught me all the way.
She did in the afternoon eat a bit of apple but thats it.
Popped her back in for the night because I didnt want to break the bond, popped the carrier in the shed and a big box of straw in the run.

Gone back out this morning and she is sat in the glass bed area (I thought I had lost her!) put some food in there for her, weetabix and museli mix aswell but she is not having any of it. Shes now had some more metacam, some more recovery and protexin and some more pinapple juice. 

She isnt sat huddled, she isnt grinding her teeth, dribbling or frothing. She is running off and fighting me when I am trying to work with her. She attacked the cushion she was sat on! 
Quite simply, she doesnt look ill or act ill, but she isnt eating?

Any ideas?

I'm wondering if there has been a falling out (gyp is naughty with the others) and wondering whether to seperate her off, possibly with Marley. Problem being, I fly to Canada friday morning and she would have to be seperate until I get back at the end of Feb.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

I would get her teeth checked hun, buns don't always dribble with teeth issues.
I hope she feels better soon xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks Bernie
we are off to the vets now, will let u know how it goes when i get back x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope everything is ok


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

guts not moving as much as they should be although she did do a little poo while we were there  
Looked at teeth, small spurs that will need a dental sometime but no absesses or anything to suggest that it is the reason she stopped eating. 
thinks it could be as I said that she has had a barney with the others and that has stressed her and stopped her eating.
have put her and Marley seperate, in the indoor cage for now, will move them to the guineas hutch(and the guineas in the cage) in the morning.
she has given her Metoclopromide, and said to keep going with the recovery food, protexin and pineapple juice. Metacam in the morning and see how she is.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Sending nomming vibes your way hun, at least you know her teeth aren't the issue at the moment.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

arnt they monsters, she must know your going away!

Hope she makes a quick recovery mine are mad for food at this time of year


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so I have got her with Marley in the indoor cage, had to go out for a few hours, and came back and have given her more recovery food (mixed with pineapple juice) Obviously its hard to know whether she has eaten or not, or if the poo is hers. I let her wander around the conservatory and she did a little poo then, so obviously the guts are working to an extent.
Put broccoli, carrot, apple and weetabix infront of her and she didnt take any of it but she is not a people sort of rabbit.

I am worried whether to keep her with Marley or not, when I put her back in after her recovery food, Marley boxed her! I told Marley off but Gypsy went into the corner? Im as worried about them being together as I am her being alone? What do you think?

I know that Rascal would be ok with her(he is good with everyone) but he is so much harder to bond back into the group because of Darwin.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like a real domestic headache, provided you are getting plenty of recovery food and water in her she should be ok. Did the vets give her any fluids?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Emzy
No fluids, the recovery is really waterey so I hope thats good enough, I will give her some water aswell. 
I really need her to be better tomorrow, I have to leave the house at 7am on Friday :s 

Do you think that I should have her on her own or with Marley?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Thanks Emzy
> No fluids, the recovery is really waterey so I hope thats good enough, I will give her some water aswell.
> I really need her to be better tomorrow, I have to leave the house at 7am on Friday :s
> 
> ...


Personally as Marley seems to be taking advantage of Gypsy being ill I would keep her on her own for now. That way you can monitor her eating and pooping better


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Personally as Marley seems to be taking advantage of Gypsy being ill I would keep her on her own for now. That way you can monitor her eating and pooping better


She would have to be on her own for over 3 weeks? I cant get mum and dad to put her back with the others and I dont have time to bond them back before Friday.
I am leaving them together tonight as its very cold -2 and its an indoor cage in a cold place but will put Marley back with the group in the morning if you think thats best?
Its a catch 22 really.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> She would have to be on her own for over 3 weeks? I cant get mum and dad to put her back with the others and I dont have time to bond them back before Friday.
> I am leaving them together tonight as its very cold -2 and its an indoor cage in a cold place but will put Marley back with the group in the morning if you think thats best?
> Its a catch 22 really.
> 
> *Heidi*


Ahh now that changes things tbh, ok it is best to leave them together so long as Marley isn't picking on her too much. Leaving her on her own for 3 weeks would do more harm than good IMO.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ahh now that changes things tbh, ok it is best to leave them together so long as Marley isn't picking on her too much. Leaving her on her own for 3 weeks would do more harm than good IMO.


Yeh, that was my worry  
With it being so cold, I think she could so with a friend, the guineas hutch is 6ft x 2ft with a cat flap going to a 5ft x 2ft run so they will have space if they want to sit apart.
I think Rascal would be better with her but I cant risk taking him out of the group, I would have major troubles getting Darwin to accept him again.

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

What a domestic nightmare!! 
Sending good vibes and hope you see improvement before Friday.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> What a domestic nightmare!!
> Sending good vibes and hope you see improvement before Friday.


Thanks Jo, they do like to try and test us!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Still not eating so back to the vets today, another injection of Metaclopromide, and an injection of antibiotics to try and "strip away and rebuild with Protexin" 
She has gut sounds one side but not the other, otherwise looks healthy?

She has a slight head tilt and the vet said as we are trying everything it is aswell to put her on a 28day course of Panacur, she doesnt think its EC but she wants to be sure. Also she said that Marley was ok to stay with her but at the mention of EC even unconfirmed, I have put her on her own, I cant risk it.

Could she have had a stroke? That tends to tilt the head, well it did with our dog.

She has also upped the dose of Metacam to just under 5.

Have showed Dad what he needs to do with her, I need everyones fingers, toes and paws crossed please...

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh no, poor girl, she could have had a minor stroke, where her ears clean?
This going to be hard as you are going away but personally I would put all your buns on a 28 day panacur course, because EC could very well be to blame here


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Awww,hope she's ok. xxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no, poor girl, she could have had a minor stroke, where her ears clean?
> This going to be hard as you are going away but personally I would put all your buns on a 28 day panacur course, because EC could very well be to blame here


Ears clean. 
I just cant put them on it yet, some of them barely let me handle them, there is no way dad could do it. Unfortunately i have to chance it 
good news is she is eating some kale, drinking and pooing normal size poos, thanks for all the nomming vibes, they are working, keep them coming...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in Canada now so had an update from Mum and thought I would update you guys. Gyp has eaten some readigrass, some porridge and lots of kale. They are still syringe feeding her the recovery with protexin and pineapple juice just to be on the safe side until she starts eating pellets and hay.

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so glad she is picking up 
Oh hun, sorry I only got your txt this morning, I'd left my phone in the car and hadn't noticed


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nomming vibes being sent to you.....x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh Heidi - what a nightmare when you are going away!! So glad little gypsy is eating and looking better  
Try to enjoy your holiday xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad shes on the mend! enjoy your holiday!


----------

